# Saturday 6/28



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Left out of Panama City at 5am Saturday morning headed for a line about 80 miles to the SSW. Of course the 1ft or less seas they called for were a sloppy 3, so we cruised on out there at 20 knots and finally made it just before 10am. We found the line we were looking for, it was scattered for the most part but was pushed up nice in some spots. 

Spent the majority of the day untangling baits and bailing hay. Nothing seemed to go right! It was just one of those days! Somehow, a rod we had up top with nothing but a daisy chain on it, managed to fall out of the rocket launcher and into the GOM. At this point I was beyond pissed. Then the long rigger clip popped and yep, luckily our bait had caught the daisy chain and we were able to pull the lost rod back into the boat. 

Finally found a decent looking spot holding some bait and a few flyers, when finally one of the reels starts screaming. But, it was a foul hooked barracuda lol. I was about ready to give up at this point, but we continued trolling until 4pm, picked up and began the 3hr 45min ride in. Water was blue/green at best. Made it back in safely with no issues, which is the most important thing. Looking forward to trying it again soon. One day I will find a bill!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Dang. It is a tough season thus far!

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Kinda brings out the Yosemite Sam in you some days. Good news on recovering the lost outfit.

Stay at it. It will be sweet when it all comes together.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

At least you were fishing


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You may have come back with a little skunk but your luck held and you did snag and retrieve the lost rod. You had a great day of fishing, perhaps the next time out will be another great day but with some catching involved.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report either way. Sorry it was a bust for you.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've been there, done that.
why in the hell do i keep fishing?

jack


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

jack2 said:


> i've been there, done that.
> why in the hell do i keep fishing?
> 
> jack


Haha that's how I feel after a trip like that when i get back to the dock....but by Monday afternoon I'm over it and ready to try it again.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That feeling of defeat on the way back in seems like it will just swallow you up, and somehow by Monday we are planning our next trip- amazing!

I can't believe you hooked the rod that fell over!! that is awesome. :thumbup:

wish I had no idea how those days feel but I can empathize. 

Get em next time

David


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a change- but not sure how long that might be at this point!
We managed a couple fish on the beach, and it was a little choppy- but the overcast that morning made it bearable.... and I wasn't at work!! Glad you got the recovery! Just give it some time, things will eventually change!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep. I've had several days like that, not going that far out, but everything seems to go wrong. Staying out that extra 4-5 hours thinking something would turn around and doesn't and then trying to haul ass back in before dark, getting beat do death.


----------

